# [Solved] Kernel 4.0.5 and HDMI

## Troopo

Hi,

I've been trying to get sound over HDMI working for me and eventually got to the concussion it's related to kernel drivers, so by looking around google i found something that said there is an HDMI codec in the soundcard section of the kernel build which i did turn on.

Problem is that i previously had 3.18 and now the only kernel that was available to me was 4.0.5 after building the new one the SDDM of KDE plasma don't want to boot my system hangs on started graphical interface but other terminal etc work.

If i boot to 3.18 all is good but no sound  :Sad: 

On a side note i have a separate boot partition that isn't mounted while the system is running so if i want to see /boot i need to mount it manually which only works on kernel 3.18 and does nothing on 4.0.5.

If any of this make sense to you please suggest my next step.

Thanks.Last edited by Troopo on Sun Jul 05, 2015 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## abduct

Have a quick read of this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1020154.html if you haven't already.

Some key notes from it is to check your mixer settings for muted outputs (mostly s/pdif) and to check your sound config files. Also running "aplay -l" if you're using alsa may list if you have a HDMI output or not.

For example:

```
 # aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: 92HD91BXX Analog [92HD91BXX Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

If you have a media player installed like mplayer or smplayer, go into the options -> audio and see if changing your output device can get hdmi audio to work. If it does you can edit your sound configs to switch your output devices.

----------

## Troopo

 *abduct wrote:*   

> Have a quick read of this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1020154.html if you haven't already.
> 
> Some key notes from it is to check your mixer settings for muted outputs (mostly s/pdif) and to check your sound config files. Also running "aplay -l" if you're using alsa may list if you have a HDMI output or not.
> 
> For example:
> ...

 

Appreciate the reply i've seen that.

Unfortunately it still didn't help, i couldn't get Aplay to play anything sound on any device even the right one.

Also i've tried to play with the sound device in KMIX and VLC and once i switch from the PC to HDMI no sound...

As far as the muted devices in the mixer i had none but the S/pdif ones do not have any numbers on top of them just 00 so i'm not sure if it's reading it right.

To me it sounds more like a kernel\driver issue than something as simple as a muted channel or anything of that sort but again i'm also a beginner here...

----------

## Aquous

What GPU are you using? Could this be the problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1016614.html ?

----------

## Troopo

 *Aquous wrote:*   

> What GPU are you using? Could this be the problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1016614.html ?

 

I don't think so since i don't have an ATI card.

Here are my main specs:

CPU: i7-2600K

GPU: GeForce GTX 570

----------

## Troopo

Actually now that i took a look at the system logs i get the following errors:

```

kernel: drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

kernel: EXT3-fs (sda2): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

kernel: EXT2-fs (sda2): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: control 0:0:0:HDMI Jack:0 is already present

kernel: sound hdaudioC1D1: cannot build controls for #1 (error -16)

kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: control 0:0:0:HDMI Jack:0 is already present

kernel: sound hdaudioC1D2: cannot build controls for #2 (error -16)

kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: control 0:0:0:HDMI Jack:0 is already present

kernel: sound hdaudioC1D3: cannot build controls for #3 (error -16)

```

----------

## Troopo

 *Troopo wrote:*   

> Actually now that i took a look at the system logs i get the following errors:
> 
> ```
> 
> kernel: drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
> ...

 

Adding the Full 4.0.5 Log and The Highlights Below:

Highlights:

```
Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psargs-359)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT1._GTF] (Node ffff88041c84f630), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psparse-536)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ata2.00: ATA-9: C400-MTFDDAC064MAM, 070H, max UDMA/100

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ata2.00: 125045424 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psargs-359)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88041c84f4c8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psparse-536)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ata5.00: ATA-9: WDC WD30EZRX-00SPEB0, 80.00A80, max UDMA/133

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ata5.00: 5860533168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psargs-359)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT1._GTF] (Node ffff88041c84f630), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psparse-536)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      C400-MTFDDAC064M 070H PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psargs-359)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88041c84f4c8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psparse-536)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 125045424 512-byte logical blocks: (64.0 GB/59.6 GiB)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel:  sda: sda1 sda2

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psargs-359)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88041c84f540), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psparse-536)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ata4.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0, 05.01D05, max UDMA/133

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ata4.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psargs-359)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88041c84f540), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psparse-536)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1002FAEX-0 1D05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD30EZRX-00S 0A80 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.72 TiB)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 4096-byte physical blocks

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psargs-359)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT5._GTF] (Node ffff88041c84f450), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psparse-536)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ata6.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-219L, 1.01, max UDMA/100

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psargs-359)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT5._GTF] (Node ffff88041c84f450), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150204/psparse-536)

-- The start-up result is done.

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-sysctl[3238]: Overwriting earlier assignment of kernel/sysrq in file '/usr/lib64/sysctl.d/60-gentoo.conf'.

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2996]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc00b8, key code 161): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2994]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event5' (scan code 0xc00b8, key code 161): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2996]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc0183, key code 226): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2994]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event5' (scan code 0xc0183, key code 226): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2996]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc0184, key code 421): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2994]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event5' (scan code 0xc0184, key code 421): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2996]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc0186, key code 423): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd[1]: Starting Network Time Synchronization...

-- Subject: Unit systemd-timesyncd.service has begun with start-up

-- Defined-By: systemd

-- Support: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/systemd-devel

-- 

-- Unit systemd-timesyncd.service has begun starting up.

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2994]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event5' (scan code 0xc0186, key code 423): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2996]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc018a, key code 155): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2994]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event5' (scan code 0xc018a, key code 155): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2996]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc018e, key code 397): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd[1]: Starting Update UTMP about System Boot/Shutdown...

-- Subject: Unit systemd-update-utmp.service has begun with start-up

-- Defined-By: systemd

-- Support: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/systemd-devel

-- 

-- Unit systemd-update-utmp.service has begun starting up.

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2994]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event5' (scan code 0xc018e, key code 397): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2996]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc01b6, key code 212): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2994]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event5' (scan code 0xc01b6, key code 212): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2996]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc01bc, key code 430): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2994]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event5' (scan code 0xc01bc, key code 430): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2996]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc0221, key code 217): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2994]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event5' (scan code 0xc0221, key code 217): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2996]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc0223, key code 172): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2994]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event5' (scan code 0xc0223, key code 172): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2996]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc022d, key code 418): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2994]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event5' (scan code 0xc022d, key code 418): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2996]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc022e, key code 419): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd-udevd[2994]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event5' (scan code 0xc022e, key code 419): Invalid argument

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test systemd[1]: Started Network Time Synchronization.

-- Subject: Unit systemd-timesyncd.service has finished start-up

-- Defined-By: systemd

-- Support: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/systemd-devel

-- 

-- Unit systemd-timesyncd.service has finished starting up.

-- 

-- The start-up result is done.

Jun 25 23:35:41 Test kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: control 0:0:0:HDMI Jack:0 is already present

Jun 25 23:35:41 Test kernel: sound hdaudioC1D1: cannot build controls for #1 (error -16)

Jun 25 23:35:41 Test kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: control 0:0:0:HDMI Jack:0 is already present

Jun 25 23:35:41 Test kernel: sound hdaudioC1D2: cannot build controls for #2 (error -16)

Jun 25 23:35:41 Test kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: control 0:0:0:HDMI Jack:0 is already present

Jun 25 23:35:41 Test kernel: sound hdaudioC1D3: cannot build controls for #3 (error -16)

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: tsc: Fast TSC calibration failed

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: tsc: PIT calibration matches HPET. 1 loops

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test kernel: tsc: Detected 3410.031 MHz processor

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test systemd[1]: Failed to insert module 'autofs4'

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test systemd[1]: Reached target Remote File Systems.

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test systemd[1]: Starting Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test systemd[1]: Failed to open /dev/autofs: No such file or directory

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test systemd[1]: Failed to initialize automounter: No such file or directory

Jun 25 23:35:39 Test systemd[1]: Failed to set up automount Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test sddm[3296]: Initializing...

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test sddm[3296]: Starting...

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test sddm[3296]: Adding new display 0 on vt 1 ...

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test sddm[3296]: Adding cookie to "/var/run/sddm/:0"

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test sddm[3296]: Display server starting...

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test sddm[3296]: Running: /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/sddm/:0 -nolisten tcp -background none -noreset vt1

Jun 25 23:35:40 Test sddm[3296]: Display server stopped.

```

Full:

http://pastebin.com/qiLeYuKC

----------

## Troopo

Ok since nobody responded i had to solve the issues myself.

Here is how it rolled down.

First of all regarding the kernel upgrade\recompile i wasn't aware that you actually need to rebuild external modules such as NVIDIA so that is why SDDM didn't work for me...

I guess i should read the manual next time but i didn't think it was that complicated since genkernel did most of the work for a newbie like me.

For anyone looking you should run the following command as stated in the kernel\upgrade wiki:

emerge --av @module-rebuild

After that the sound over HDMI issue was also resolved since in the new kernel i've already added the sound support over HDMI which isn't there by default.

For anyone looking here is where the changes are made:

```

  │   Location:                                                                                                 │ 

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                       │ 

  │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=y])                                                                    │ 

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=y])                                                     │ 

  │           -> PCI sound devices (SND_PCI [=y])                                                               │ 

  │             -> Intel HD Audio (SND_HDA_INTEL [=y])       

--- Intel HD Audio

[ ]   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver   

[ ]   Support digital beep via input layer   

[ ]   Support jack plugging notification via input layer     

[ ]   Support initialization patch loading for HD-audio     

[*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support                   

[ ]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support     

[ ]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support     

[ ]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support     

[*]   Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support 

[ ]   Build Cirrus Logic codec support     

[ ]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support     

[ ]   Build Creative CA0110-IBG codec support   

[ ]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support       

[ ]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support   

[ ]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser     

[ ]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio    

```

----------

